# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Details zum neuen Millennium Falcon Design



## Darkmoon76 (16. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Details zum neuen Millennium Falcon Design* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Details zum neuen Millennium Falcon Design*


----------



## Dai-shi (17. Februar 2018)

Hmmm, laut Jedipedia war die "Zange" am Bug schon immer Teil eines YT-1300 Frachters.
http://jedipedia.wikia.com/wiki/YT-1300_Leichter_Frachter

Aber da Disney ja fast alles über den Haufen geworfen hat, kann man eh nicht mehr sicher sein, was jetzt noch vom Extended Universe übrig geblieben ist ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Februar 2018)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Hmmm, laut Jedipedia war die "Zange" am Bug schon immer Teil eines YT-1300 Frachters.
> YT-1300 Leichter Frachter | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Es sagt ja auch niemand was anderes. Nur ist im Solo-Film der Zwischenraum mit einem Modul gefüllt, das später nicht mehr dort ist.
Das das möglich ist, war aber schon immer so vorgesehen. 
Die YT-1300 sind modular aufgebaut. Auch im inneren, wo sie wahlweise für Fracht oder Passagiere konfiguriert werden können.
Der Millenium Falke ist ein YT-1300 fp, mit einer Mischkonfiguration für Fracht und Passagiere.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2018)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Hmmm, laut Jedipedia war die "Zange" am Bug schon immer Teil eines YT-1300 Frachters.
> YT-1300 Leichter Frachter | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> 
> Aber da Disney ja fast alles über den Haufen geworfen hat, kann man eh nicht mehr sicher sein, was jetzt noch vom Extended Universe übrig geblieben ist ...



ich find es ja immer Lustig wenn Leute sich über das EU und Disney auslassen und dabei jetzt nicht unbedingt wirklich Ahnung haben bzw. weniger als sie denken!
Brillianter weise wüsste man dann, dass der Falke, nicht irgendein anderer Frachter, DER Falke als kleines Easter Egg in Episode 3. im Hintergrund in einer Szene beim Raumhafen von Coruscant zu sehen ist ... OHNE Mittelraum
Und wenn man sich noch besser auskennt, dann wären einem die 2 YT-1300 in Ep2. am Raumhafen von Naboo aufgefallen ... Ohne Mittelraum ->

https://twitter.com/pablohidalgo/status/964265473893318656

Tut mir leid, aber das ist Peak Mimimi, hier will man etwas zwanghaft nicht gut finden auf das man vergisst mal nachzudenken! Was uns zum nächsten Tweet bringt:

https://twitter.com/pablohidalgo/status/964314060270452736

Die Lösung ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel: der Füllraum ist ein After Marked Teil das Lando da eingebaut hat, nebst neuer Farbe den Innenraum aufpoliert, immerhin war es auch für Lando ein Gebrauchtschiff und Han irgendwann wieder ausgebaut
Und man muss doch nur einmal auf der Autobahn unterwegs sein um zu sehen was man an Zugmaschienen alles an Zubehör dran schrauben kann
Alternativ schaut man sich an was Ford für F-Series Trucks baut und wie die in ihrer Modellbreite aussehen können, gerade das Obere Ende der Preisspanne


----------

